# Pack out type boxes



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Has anyone brought the Craftsman pack out type tool boxes?

I'm frugal at times and thought the Craftsman boxes look like a good bang for the buck but haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

I bought the Ridgid, when they were new/on sale at HD. I love em. They take a beating!

https://www.amazon.com/RIDGID-Professional-Storage-Organizer-Combination/dp/B0174NP7JE

I'm sorry, I have no experience with Craftsman.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dan the electricman said:


> I bought the Ridgid, when they were new/on sale at HD. I love em. They take a beating!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/RIDGID-Professional-Storage-Organizer-Combination/dp/B0174NP7JE
> 
> I'm sorry, I have no experience with Craftsman.


Thanks!

I've seen them and they do seem very rugged, more so than I need. I just liked the variety of the Craftsman and I don't need boxes as heavy duty as if I was out in the field still.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

FWIW.. I've been dragging a Ridgid one around for the last 3 years hunting and it has done great and holds up well.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

glen1971 said:


> FWIW.. I've been dragging a Ridgid one around for the last 3 years hunting and it has done great and holds up well.


How water tight are those boxes?


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> How water tight are those boxes?


They aren't. Don't submerge them. They'd probably be OK in a light rain...


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

One of my guys has this: https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...argid=kwd-335474437102&ref=pd_sl_6rgou5fzid_e


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dan the electricman said:


> They aren't. Don't submerge them. They'd probably be OK in a light rain...


Oh, the Craftsman look pretty well sealed.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

flyboy said:


> One of my guys has this: https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...argid=kwd-335474437102&ref=pd_sl_6rgou5fzid_e
> 
> View attachment 131140


Yeah if I was working out in the field daily I'd go Milwaukee but the set I'm asking about is 1/3 the price.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> How water tight are those boxes?





Dan the electricman said:


> They aren't. Don't submerge them. They'd probably be OK in a light rain...


Never tried submerging it, but in a light rain it's ok. When there has been snow on them, I've just brushed it off with no issues.. Seals definitely keep the dust out and there's tons of room in it.


----------



## jarhead0531 (Jun 1, 2010)

The craftsmen boxes are just rebranded Dewalt T-stak, which I have and like allot. Can't beat them for the price and they hold up well if treated well. Probably more durable than systainers, less so that Ridgid or Milwaukee, or Dewalt Tough system.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Is it this, Mech? At this price, how can you go wrong? 

I dunno, some of these packable boxes have the appearance of being tough when, in reality, they’re just plastic boxes and the gaskets are a PITA. I don’t work in monsoons so a nice fitting lid is okay with me.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Go big or go home. 
Just kidding. The ridgid are great for ther price and are rain tight. I just got ther packout and it's far down the better option and the small organizer is great for your drills and bits etc. I will post a picture later as I used this the most. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

glen1971 said:


> Never tried submerging it, but in a light rain it's ok. When there has been snow on them, I've just brushed it off with no issues.. Seals definitely keep the dust out and there's tons of room in it.


I do a lot of stuff around water and there is often the chance of one falling in.

In my garage I often spray some CRC 666 in tool boxes and close them up then don't go back to them for a long while so a box with a decent seal would be a huge plus..


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Is it this, Mech? At this price, how can you go wrong?
> 
> I dunno, some of these packable boxes have the appearance of being tough when, in reality, they’re just plastic boxes and the gaskets are a PITA. I don’t work in monsoons so a nice fitting lid is okay with me.



That's it! The same rig near me is only $79.00 so I wondered how they hold up but I will get the set up I want next trip to Lowes.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That's it! The same rig near me is only $79.00 so I wondered how they hold up but I will get the set up I want next trip to Lowes.


Pick up one of these while you’re there. Done.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

I keep most of my tools on one of those water resistant boxes made by GMC :smartass:


----------



## jarhead0531 (Jun 1, 2010)

Unlike my tstak, the craftsmen boxes appear to have gaskets to make them more weather tight. Honestly the most important thing to keep you tools in good condition is between the ears. 

Any toolbox will keep most stuff okay when closed, but what good is a closed toolbox?

We are electricians, we will work in awful conditions, when that happens I wipe my stuff down to dry them, then wipe them down in rag soaked in synthetic oil. Hasn't failed me yet. Sucks after a long day, sucks less than rusty tools.


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Has anyone brought the Craftsman pack out type tool boxes?
> 
> I'm frugal at times and thought the Craftsman boxes look like a good bang for the buck but haven't pulled the trigger yet.


Where did you see it? Lowes? I may consider one too. The Rigid set does look good.


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

found them... Versastack at Lowe’s.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Pick up one of these while you’re there. Done.


Why? I'm not moving to England any time soon.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

This is what I use. Bought it 3 years ago. I use it as a chair and a two wheeler too.

Mine is water tight and it does stack and latch together. Look at the handle compared to the other boxes. It telescopes down into the bottom box.

It even comes with a locking bar for all three.





















My Milwaukee power tools fit right in. :biggrin:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jelhill said:


> Where did you see it? Lowes? I may consider one too. The Rigid set does look good.


I saw it at Lowes when I was Christmas shopping and really liked the small size boxes that are only $19.99.


I'm probably going to get the large wheeled box and three of the small boxes.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## LV1 (Aug 29, 2016)

I had the dewalt tstak and recently went to the packout when it dropped to 199$ and it was the best swap i ever made. far superior to everything else ive seen or used in the past. set it up to power on the bottom, belts, bits and hand tools (that arent in my backpack) in the middle, and meter and measurement on the top small box. also added a 11 compartment small part organizer and there isnt much i cant take on. from prewire to finish work or service. 

Low voltage tradesman, home automation, rack fabrication and programming


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

LARMGUY said:


> This is what I use. Bought it 3 years ago. I use it as a chair and a two wheeler too.
> 
> Mine is water tight and it does stack and latch together. Look at the handle compared to the other boxes. It telescopes down into the bottom box.
> 
> ...



I have that same set too. Ive bought several more of the slim top boxes so that I can mix and match sets for specific jobs.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I also looked at the Craftsman boxes. The thing that seemed iffy to me was the handle on the wheeled box seemed to be a bit frail. It would probably be OK if not loaded too heavy or dragged over rough terrain.

As with all tools, there is no such thing as the one item that is perfect for everything.


----------

